
The Case Against Boeing - inapis
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/11/18/the-case-against-boeing
======
mikece
“Since Samya Stumo’s death in a 737 MAX crash, her parents and her great-
uncle, Ralph Nader, have devoted themselves to proving that the airline put
profit over safety.”

Isn’t starting with a conclusion and then looking for information to support
it the very definition of bad investigative practices? Anything ambiguous will
be classified as proof of your premise because of confirmation bias while
exculpatory evidence will be classified as ambiguous or tangential.

